# CPU bent pins



## Devin009 (Sep 25, 2005)

Would bent or a missing pin casue a computer to not boot?

my friend removed his cpu, put it back in, and now it wont even go into BIOS, He did this while i was formatting his drive ( had to hook it as slave to get some files off it as he couldnt load windows due to some virus)

now he has his harddrive back in, its set to master, fans start, hard drives spins, video card starts to heat up slowly, so theres power, but the moniter stays off, just that flashing orange light on it.

now, he pulled his cpu again, and there was a couple bent pins, and a missing pin in dead center. Now me knowing nothing about the pins on a cpu, what would be the problem, the hard drive or the CPU?

even if i messed up while formatting the harddrive, it should still boot the bios right?

If missing or bent cpu pins is not the answer, maybe he got a static shock off his finger when he touched the board? what are some other common possibilities or maybe just a stupid error he might not have checked?

(rams clicked down, cpu is now in properly minus 2 pins, video card is in properly and all IDE cables and power cords from the wall and power supply are in place)


----------



## Hairy_Lee (Sep 25, 2005)

a missing pin would most likely cause the processor not to work. a bent pin would make the processor not fit the socket


----------



## Devin009 (Sep 25, 2005)

well people who have bent pins.. they report it still works but is slow.. is this becasue they're bent but still touching? or is it just certain pins can be removed and some are vital?


----------



## diduknowthat (Sep 25, 2005)

yes if the harddrive is formatted wrong it will still boot into the bios. The bent pins you can straighten carefully but idk what to tell you about the missing pin... And why exactly is there a missing pin after you took the harddrive out? I mean he didn't even tought he cpu until he decided to pull it out.


----------



## Ku-sama (Sep 25, 2005)

if they are bent, carefully bend them back, it should still work, as for broken, i dont think so


----------



## Devin009 (Sep 25, 2005)

i must not have been clear, i just kinda typed, didnt look over what i said carefully


i formatted his harddrive ( like i have done for my friends who know nothing many times)

and for some reason he felt the need to take a look in his computer, and screwed up the pins on the CPU and im pretty sure this is where the problem is.. i just needed confirmation... 

however if anyone has any suggestions to try incase its something else.. please tell me.

might there have been a pin missing to begin with? becasue i noticed ( i cant remeber where) there was a item i had that came right out of the box with a missing pin and worked fine.. then again i might be thinking of my IDE cables... i cant recall.


----------



## Ku-sama (Sep 25, 2005)

theres supposed to be a pin missing on a harddrive, it makes it "keyed" so you dont put it IDE on it backwards


----------



## Devin009 (Sep 25, 2005)

i know that, but i was wondering if there might be the same style thing on a cpu hence why one of his pins was missing at first.. if it was, its messed now anyways casue he went to straighten one and ended up breakn it off, im just trynt o find the point at where everything went wrong..


a bit OT, but when i hookup someone elses harddrive to my comp as a  master, it freezes after bios check .. is this becasue its configured for the other persons hardware? or just a glitch with my comp. ( always wanting to learn )


----------



## Ku-sama (Sep 25, 2005)

1: check the pins on it, see if it looks like any are bent, or broken off, just check any missing pin locations and see if it looks like any were broken off at the base

2: yeah, it has to be configured with the motherboard to work  might even be the same chipset, im not sure


----------



## Devin009 (Sep 25, 2005)

oh well, thank god for the slave setting then..  great for when windows corrupts to the point of no return... ( or a friend drops off the Harddrive and says format now! )


----------



## Ku-sama (Sep 25, 2005)

lol, yeah, well, slave drives are fun, no?


----------



## Devin009 (Sep 25, 2005)

mostly when they are not yours..


----------



## 4W4K3 (Sep 25, 2005)

i know a friend who has a 938-pin processor...still works. i don't know if there are any problems with it, but he still overclocks it and uses it as a daily computer.

more than likely a missing pin will cause boot errors or on/off performance problems depending on what you are doing.

ben pins...will stop you from installing the processor. if you straighten it out without breaking it or remoinvg it it should work like normal. i bent my CPU pins and it works fine after i straightened them out.


----------



## Kanduu (Sep 25, 2005)

A missing pin doesn't always stop the CPU from working. Depending on what function has been assigned to it. (Check your CPU pin-out at the manufacturers web-site).

Bent pins can easily be straightened, (I use a small toothpic). However if the pins are bent and not making contact with the CPU housing, this can stop the system starting up.

For your hard-disks, goto the BIOS and set the detection method to AUTO, for all four drives. If it is set to USER, it is only looking for a disk with those set parameters.
Set the jumpers on the Hard-Drive CABLE-SELECT, this way the system does the configuring for you.

Note that with CS, or with the  MASTER/SLAVE jumpers on the disks/cd/dvd must be connected to the cable in order. MASTER at the END, SLAVE in the MIDDLEl of the connecting cable...

Also note that a FORMAT only re-creates the file structure, it doesn't remove the DATA from the disk...  Happy formatting.


----------



## linkin (Jun 26, 2009)

Kanduu said:


> A missing pin doesn't always stop the CPU from working. Depending on what function has been assigned to it. (Check your CPU pin-out at the manufacturers web-site).
> 
> Bent pins can easily be straightened, (I use a small toothpic). However if the pins are bent and not making contact with the CPU housing, this can stop the system starting up.
> 
> ...



so that means i could (in theory) change the format of my HDD from FAT to NTFS without loosing data?
I'm pretty sure formatting wipes the disk of all data on it.


----------



## PohTayToez (Jun 26, 2009)

linkin93 said:


> so that means i could (in theory) change the format of my HDD from FAT to NTFS without loosing data?
> I'm pretty sure formatting wipes the disk of all data on it.



I'm pretty sure you're right.  Also, this thread is four years old.


----------



## Vizy (Jun 26, 2009)

Yea i did that. I spent like like 3-4 hours backin everything up just in case, and turns out nothing was deleted. Fat32 to ntfs works without losing data. But it wasn't on my c drive, it was on my external.


----------



## linkin (Jun 27, 2009)

hmm, well thats good to know. but I won't be doing anything like that soon.


----------



## gamerman4 (Jun 27, 2009)

arggh i replied to a dead thread, I'm gonna put linkin on my ignore list.


----------



## bomberboysk (Jun 27, 2009)

This thread is four years old....


----------



## ellanky (Jun 27, 2009)

bomberboysk said:


> This thread is four years old....



I'll say it again..

lolol


----------



## susik89 (Jun 27, 2009)

thats pretty much linkin has been doing digging up old threads and getting posts


----------



## 4W4K3 (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey look, it's me 4 years ago!!!!


----------



## linkin (Jun 27, 2009)

what? Ive just been posting on threads that come up with new posts. IDK how old they are, and how do you know anyway?


----------

